# How to choose a pup for show carrier



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dear all,

I own a straight back gsd pup. I am training him for basic obedience, with an aim to participate in obedience trials. How ever i am told that he cannot be shown in a dog show as he is straight back. 

I am eager to know what are the important features to look into before choosing a gsd pup with an aim to participate in gsd shows. Following are my queiries

1. While choosing a dog/pup for show is it the number of award/title holders in the pedigree that matters (assuming that it has no major faults) ?

2. Will a direct imported gsd always have an advantage over a gsd bred in India?

3. How important is the role of grand parents or earlier generations? Is it not enough to look at the dam and sire for desirable characteristics?

4. How important is the role of a trainer for preparing a show. Can a dog with great winners in its pedigree compete in a show without much formal show training?
I found a lot of material on obedience training. But I could not find much material on how to train for a show. 

5. What sort minimum budget one should have to adopt and prepare a show quality pup ? Is it like whoever spends most on pedigree wins?


Any comments and suggestions will be great help. I have prior experience, so please do not mind if some of the above queries are naive.


Santanu


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

When you say that you wish to show your dog, do you mean in obedience classes or in conformation or breed competition for a championship? 

Also, you mention an Indian-bred dog, so I am assuming that you are in India. The rules may be different than they are here in the United States. 

In the United States, any registered purebred dog can be entered in performance events. There are even new classes now for mixed breed dogs in events such as obedience, rally, agility, etc. at some AKC shows. 

In conformation shows, the dog must be registered with the group that is holding the show - i.e. UKC, AKC, Canadian Kennel Club and also breed specific groups. These dogs must not be spayed or neutered.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you want to show in conformation trials (how your dog looks rather than any specific venue like agility or obedience or.....) then best thing to do is start doing to GSD Conformation trials in your area and see/meet the dogs to determine if that is really the direction you want to go with your dogs.

And if it is, you will now be contacting and talking to people who breed that type of dog. They can also evaluate your dog and determine if you possibly could do conformation (or not) and you can take your time to find the next breeder of your next pup with these new people you now have contacts with.

You been able to click thru this yet? ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html


----------

